# DNP's effects on circulation?



## silverback66 (Dec 9, 2014)

Shortly after my 2 week cycle on DNP  (about a day or 2) I noticed my feet starting to peel badly. then after about a week my hands as well. 
At first I thought I had a fungal infection. Some sort of Tinea (athletes foot) but after seeing it start to clear up on its own and very little change with the use of an antifungal cream I started to wonder if it was something else.

After researching I found that it looks just like pictures of people's hands and feet peeling due to poor circulation, I began to wonder if the DNP had any effect on circulation. All of my research had only shown that if anything it would increase circulation. So I'm wondering if coming off of it somehow caused an abnormal  drop in circulation. 

I have always had minor symptoms of bad circulation like cold toes and hands going numb if I sleep on my arms or keep them up over my head long but never anything like this peeling.

Anyway I'm just curious if anyone has heard of this sort of thing after DNP use or if you have any ideas of what else might be causing it.


----------



## faight (Feb 18, 2017)

I just thought it was a detox effect. 
I don't have peeling but rashes, welps, bleeding from itching


----------



## heavy hitter (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't know if it effects circulation...but it could have been some sort of allergic reaction


----------

